# Graveyard sounds needed.... Fast!



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Help!
Can't get any of my converters to work and all my downloads are failing.
I'm not sure what's wrong with the PC.
I need a sound file for my graveyard.
Preferably no music.
Just some wind and howls and maybe some screams.
I'm sure you all get what I'm looking for.
I had a great one from youtube, but it won't save for me.
Ahhhhhhhh!
Please, if anyone has an mp3 file they can email me, I'd be forever greatful.


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

have you tried adding ss to the front of the youtube link? That's how I've successfully been able to download music files in the past.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*I may be able to help. I can create something for you at work. What exactly are you looking for? *


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

jabberwocky,

Did you ever find what you're looking for? I have numerous ambient graveyard sound fx files.

Grimsley


EDIT: Sigh... read date of OP first... from last year... oh well.


----------

